# East Mids TT Meet #6 - 23rd April



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'Lo all

Right then, after my thread asking for idea / comments / suggesitons about the next or future meets there was not much reaction really apart from a couple of good ideas about Chatsworth and bank holiday cruises but they will have to wait as will take a bit more planning and notice for everyone to attend.

So I'm just going to go ahead with a normal meet this time with a meal rather than a cruise on Sunday 23rd April at 2pm. This is going to be at a new location to the normal as the food is much better. The new pub is The Snipe At Sutton. It's on the A38 which is slightly closer to the M1 than the last place. I'm expecting half hour outside again weather permitting and then head inside and grab a large table for food / drinks / chat etc etc and make an afternoon of it. Of course you don't have to be eating to turn u just to make that clear.

*If people could just PM me or post again to say if they are definatly having food, and also if they wll have a passenger wanting food also.*

Just so I've got an idea of numbers for the table. I'll be calling them to let the pub know what I'm planning and they may want to reserve tables if there are enough of us definatly going.

*Directions to the pub:*

Leave the M1 at Junction 28 heading for Mansfield on the A38.
At the first set of lights go straight over.
At the second set of lights turn left, the pub will be in front of you at this point.
Straight after leaving the a38 the pub car park is on the right, like immediatly as the pub is on the corner of that junction.

I would say to try and park near the entrance of the car park depending on how busy it is just to keep us together if possible. I'm going to call them first and make sure it's all ok for us to gather anyway.

*The Snipe at Sutton
Alfreton Rd, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE 
Tel: 01623 443604*

*Lets see who's up for it this month... (The number in brackets is the number for food)*

Nem (2)
Johnny G (1)
Toshiba (?)
DGW131 (?)
Sara G (2)
ttduncjames (1)
lespaul - possible (?)
trickytreez (0)
TThriller (?)

See you all at 2pm on the 23rd.

Nick


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think i will be able to make that one ok.

Lets hope its not cold or raining this time.


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

I will be there also............if it is cold and or raining I shall bring a selection of thermals and waterproofs from my shop .......all major credit cards accepted !


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## lespaul (Mar 26, 2006)

I'll see if I can make it, might not have a TT by then though, so could be the one with loads of questions 

Darren


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

lespaul said:


> I'll see if I can make it, might not have a TT by then though, so could be the one with loads of questions
> 
> Darren


Not a problem mate, Johnny G first came to a meet before buying a TT so I'm sure we'll all be glad to help.

Nick


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

I came to the Midlands meet after owning a tt for a couple of days and loved it there a great bunch
Sara


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

lespaul said:


> I'll see if I can make it, might not have a TT by then though, so could be the one with loads of questions
> 
> Darren


I went to my first meeting before buying my TT (was driving a Peugeot 206 van!!!) and it was a great help and like you I had so many questions to ask all of which were answered mate - 3 days later I bought my 225 coupe silver. Be prepared to empty your bank account within hours of the meet as once you meet this lot there is no turning back.......................................

I am sure everyone will be pleased to answer any questions you might have Darren.


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Count me in, I will be away at my caravan in Lincolnshire, but will come over.

If lincolnshire is not to far our for a future meet our caravan is located in a tiny hamlet with Lincolnshires only cider centre, big car park and food is pretty good, nice in the summer to sit on the river bank too.

Campsite across the road if your really brave

Sara


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Count me in for meet.

Just put petrol in my work derv audi last night so had to get towed to garage this will empty my wallet.must have thought i was filling TT.WHAT A SO AND SO . :twisted:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

*If people could just PM me or post again to say if they are definatly having food, and also if they wll have a passenger wanting food also.*

Just so I've got an idea of numbers for the table. I'll be calling them to let the pub know what I'm planning and they may want to reserve tables if there are enough of us definatly going.

Nick


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Nick

Count me in for two with food
Sara


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

COUNT ME IN FOR FOOD 1NO


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi Nick

I will be there also mate with a passenger so thats 2 more for food.

John


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Nick

I do not know if i am able to make the meet next weekend now. I have to be in Bristol for a 9am meeting on Monday morning, so the only option is to drive over on Sunday afternoon, tomtom takes me down th A38, i just need to do my route planning, i may just call in for a chat or a meal on my own, see how the weekend works out.

Catch up with you soon
Sara


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

No problem Sara, see how it pans out then. The A38 crosses junction 28 on the M1 so as you know will be easy to cary on down if you decided to go that way.

Nick


----------



## trickytreez (Dec 15, 2004)

Nem,
I'll be there mate, but not for food - will aim to be there for about 3pm
Cheers
Tim


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice 1 mate.

Looks like it could be a good meet again.

I've not got a full Vag-Com cable which I've bought and my new laptop will be here in a week or so. So next meet I'll be bringing it along and seeing what I can do with it 

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Evening everyone!

I've just spoken to the pub, The Sinpe At Sutton, and there is no problem with us meeting there. I know I've left it a bit late to ask them, but still 

See you all tomorrow at 2!

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

If dont end up going Up't'North, Gill and I hope to join you at The Snipe. But as your'e not going on a TT cruise, we'll take the opportunity to give my other set of wheels a spin.

TThriller


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Cool, be nice to have another kingfisher along again.

I actually saw a V6 TT on the A38 going right by the Snipe this afternoon. I followed for a while and then passed him as he turned off, the look of suprise on his face was amazing!

Hope to see you tomorrow anyway,

Nick


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Any pics from yesterday meet :?: and how was the turn out this time.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi mate, yup the pics will be up in the next day or so, maybe even tonight if I can be bothered.

We had 7 turn up in all so again a good turn out. I'm trying so hard to get more, next month will be different tho as we're going to meet up with the Yorkshire lot at Buxton.

Nick


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry i had to rush off, its a busy time at work at the moment. Hope you got the Vag-com working in the end.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

No problem mate I know how it gets for people. Was cool you could make it even for a while.

As for the vag-com we didn't get much further and gave up pretty much after you went. Mainly as I've got no idea what to do with it. I'll have a good play when I get my laptop and then come prepared next meet.

Nick


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I was hassled by a scooby driver on the way home. 0-60 he was 1/2 car length in front, over sixty i pulled about 6 or 7 lengths ahead. He did have two people in the car and i only had half a tank of petrol. still. 1-0 to the QS.

I know it not big or clever.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> I was hassled by a scooby driver on the way home. 0-60 he was 1/2 car length in front, over sixty i pulled about 6 or 7 lengths ahead. He did have two people in the car and i only had half a tank of petrol. still. 1-0 to the QS.
> 
> I know it not big or clever.


Nice 1, always nice to see what it can do now and then  I had a bit of a blast with Johnny G as we left, was interesting to see the power difference between his, stock 225, and my remapped one, I was able to pull past but it wasn;t as clear cut as I would have thought. Think I need to get that throttle body reset done and see how it goes then.

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

barton TT said:


> Any pics from yesterday meet :?:


Only too pleased to oblige: (And beat Nick to it  )

Nice line of curvey rear ends-










An unusually colourful line of TTC's-










TThriller


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

barton TT said:


> Any pics from yesterday meet :?:


Only too pleased to oblige: (And beat Nick to it  )

Nice line of curvey rear ends-










An unusually colourful line of TTC's-










TThriller


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TThriller said:


> Only too pleased to oblige: (And beat Nick to it  )
> 
> TThriller


And you had to post it twice just rub it in, lol! :lol:

Very nice pics actually, nice 1!

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > Only too pleased to oblige: (And beat Nick to it  )
> ...


Sorry Nick :roll:

I've no idea how I managed to double-post


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

In the interests of science Nem perhaps you should do the throttle re-set on my TT and yours then repeat our blast down the A38 and see how much faster you can still pull away from me. I did ease off at the end to "let" you pull in front of me as you were running out of road LOL !

Was a good meet and looking forward to next month.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Indeed mate. As soon as I get my laptop I'll have a go at getting mine reset and then do yours also. Will be interesting to see the difference again when we know they are both at full performance.

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> Indeed mate. As soon as I get my laptop I'll have a go at getting mine reset and then do yours also. Will be interesting to see the difference again when we know they are both at full performance.
> 
> Nick


You could just try pulling the battery lead like I did! Not very sophisticated I know, but more reliable than the ignition key method.

TThriller


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You're missing a nice QS in the middle.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> You're missing a nice QS in the middle.


I know, forgot to get the camera out before you left mate 

Nick


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nem said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > You're missing a nice QS in the middle.
> ...


Im on your aviator - im happy.


----------



## heppy (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Nick,
it was nice to meet everyone and will definetaly try to get to the next meet, and also the trip around the peak district.

Mick


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

I cant wait to get the car back. Really want to go to a meet with the right car.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Just got the pics sorted and posted:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=61944

I'll post details of the next meet at Buxton in the next day or two.

Nick


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

some cool pics.

is the tt on the end, avus or glaicer?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Glacier blue.


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Nem can you confirm next meet date are we still going up north

Thanks ttduncjames


----------

